
Ask HN: On Hydroxychloroquine - saadalem
It was tested in 26 patients while 6 didn&#x27;t do well (one of them even died) and it wasn&#x27;t even randomized nor labeled.<p>What can go wrong ? And what are the side effects medicine&#x2F;scientic explained ?
======
cjbenedikt
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-0156-0?error=cook...](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-0156-0?error=cookies_not_supported&code=fc133084-328a-49a3-b105-e688bde44d5c)

